# 4wd options



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Might be getting ahead of myself here, but if I get the job I just applied for then its possibly new car time!
Currently have a 2001 audi a3 quattro, which is a bit past its best. When it all works (rarely!) its a great car, but the issues I've had is slightly off putting getting another audi. So, I'm wondering what good 4wd alternatives there are?
(A3/A4 sized, no land rovers!)
Other than vw (not much of a chance) or a vauxhall insignia I cant much think of others.
Oh, its a 1.8T sport I have so naturally I'll need a wee bit of grunt to any replacement!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why only 4wd?

What is the budget and needs?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its addictive. Plus, I tend to find it pretty handy in winter.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Subaru forester ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Impreza or Evo.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Impreza or Evo.


I have no idea why I didnt think of those! :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What I have Legacy Spec B Silky smooth flat 6 which sounds lovely,AWD,superb handling/cornering,lots of gadgets,very reliable and with the right winter tyres its unstoppable in the snow:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shug said:


> I have no idea why I didnt think of those! :wall:


Proper 4x4 in those too, none of this part time quattro rubbish.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

4wd doesn't do much for driving for me. 

RWD cars will always be most fun to drive. 

If 4wd is a must it is hard to ignore the Evo or Subaru but both have high running costs. 

Maybe a Mazda 6MPS as a darkhorse/sleeper.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Proper 4x4 in those too, none of this part time quattro rubbish.


I spend much of the morning bent double in the rear wheel arch of said quattro rubbish cursing at the very well hidden abs sensor. Prob why my brain is mush just now!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Mazda does have part time Quattro rubbish as put above


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> RWD cars will always be most fun to drive.


I have an A series Manta for that 
It will not see snow (well, maybe for a bit of fun, but not regular driving!)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The Mazda does have part time Quattro rubbish as put above


It's a bit more advanced than the quattro though, it's constantly adjusting based on throttle input rather than slippage as per the quattro haldex.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Can highly recommend a Subaru,on my 4th


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Golf R32 or 2.0 TDi 4Motion


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> What is the budget and needs?


Oh yeah, budget! 
20k at a complete stretch, but be happier with 16k.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

This plenty of change spare too and a damn sight more interesting than a golf


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

This powerful enough?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Should prob clarify the grunt requirement. At the mo I have 180bhp (well, probably lost a few given its unreliability!) Anyone that regularly drives the a9 can appreciate the need for a bit of power, but not looking to go crazy.
Wouldnt say no to S3 power, but its not a firm need.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol go all out and spunk 17k on a spent old skyline. 
White evo 10 for me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not exactly a spent skyline is it.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321023824875


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a patch on the alfa though.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Not a patch on the alfa though.


I didnt like the audi cos of poor reliability


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Or even a tts if you don't mind being seen!!!

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271100272623


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

john90 said:


> Or even a tts if you don't mind being seen!!!
> 
> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271100272623


Really not a fan of TT's 
After the number of hairdresser jokes I threw at a colleague for buying one, best not. :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shug said:


> I didnt like the audi cos of poor reliability


I know of a couple of people who will only buy Alfas. One of my customers has had them since 1985 and wouldn't buy anything else. They're not as unreliable as people (like Clarkson etal) make out, you have alluded to the VAG reliability not being up to much....


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Get a scooby mate you'll love it. 

Low mpg (30ish from the new ones average) but legendary reliability of you don't mess with then too much.

Or Eco but its down to personally preference obviously. 

Didn't know the alfa GTA's were 4wd???


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Those Alfas are quick,I was nose to nose with one a few months ago and it _just_ had the edge on me the git lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rayner said:


> Get a scooby mate you'll love it.
> 
> Low mpg (30ish from the new ones average) but legendary reliability of you don't mess with then too much.
> 
> ...


Some of them are not all.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

How about a passat R36? Or a tommi makkinen evo with a nice exhaust and anti-lag. Plenty to choose from with a nice wedge like that.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Or a 996C4S


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Escort Cossie,


Oh sorry you wanted a reliable car lol! Scrap that idea lol!!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Scooby all the way. Biggest regret ever selling mine. Makes you smile every time you get in it and with the new Hatch back model you have 3 power settings so their better on fuel.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Proper 4x4 in those too, none of this part time quattro rubbish.


perhaps you are getting mixed up with the proper, proactive, quattro full time system used in the bigger audis and the part time, reactive haldex system as in the small ones and VWs?!?!

:speechles:speechles:speechles

I can assure you quattro is full-time, and works amazingly well... much better than the Jap stuff like Attesa etc etc... 

and if you are talking about haldex, then I agree... it's rubbish!! :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I was talking about the haldex attempt not the torsen system.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about the imprezza diesel, all the benefits of the awd but with a slightly more fuel efficient diesel ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I was talking about the haldex attempt not the torsen system.


Then please call it the "part time crap haldex rubbish" and not the "part time quattro rubbish"

:lol::lol::lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> How about a passat R36? Or a tommi makkinen evo with a nice exhaust and anti-lag. Plenty to choose from with a nice wedge like that.


I'm with that man! Tommy Mak Evo. In red in white wheels


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> perhaps you are getting mixed up with the proper, proactive, quattro full time system used in the bigger audis and the part time, reactive haldex system as in the small ones and VWs?!?!
> 
> :speechles:speechles:speechles
> 
> ...


How big an audi before you get the 'good' quattro?
Never had an issue with mine. Just everything else! I've even had the clutch pedal break on me. Metal snapped right off.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shug said:


> How big an audi before you get the 'good' quattro?
> Never had an issue with mine. Just everything else! I've even had the clutch pedal break on me. Metal snapped right off.


"proper" quattro is used from the A4 upwards...

A3 series and TT get the haldex, as do the VW, Seat, Skoda, Bugatti etc...

The difference being the quattro is a pre-emptive full time torsen system, and the haldex is like traction control - it's a re-active 'when it's needed' system...

You can't use "proper" quattro with transverse engines... 

I should also point out that they are all called "quattro"... 

Any there are many heated debates in t'internet land about what is best, what is right, and well what wax to use on a black car... :lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I have our TT at work today, it may only be a part time system but it doesn't half launch well from a roundabout


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Till it all of sudden kicks in, and all that extra traction causes far to much strain on drivetrain and breaks lol


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine has over 150k miles on it and the drivetrain is still intact.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

The ony 2 I would consider are Subarus' (impreza/Forester) or an Evo.
I've owned both, and have had my current Evo (VII) for years (over 8, I think).
They aren't very economical (fuel wise), but I don't think I'll ever be selling the Evo, regardless of what else I get - There's currently a Mercedes CLS, Mitsubishi Delica, 1969 Cadillac Fleetwood, 1972 Corvette and a Suzuki Cappuccino in the collection. They will all get changed at some point, but the Evo won't. :car:


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> How about the imprezza diesel, all the benefits of the awd but with a slightly more fuel efficient diesel ?


That's just wrong! So wrong!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've got an old B6 A4 tdi Quattro, and it's brilliant. It's been one of the most reliable cars ive owned to date.

Any Audi Quattro with a longitudinal engine will have the torsen system.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Brera q4 if you have any style.

Impreza (hawk eye my preference) would be epic fun

I personally think most audis just look plain boring unless they're an s or rs spec (ignoring s line cars as they're reserved for *******) and then for what they are parts are gonna be mega expensive when they do break and they're not immune from breaking


----------

